

Netflix Public API Program Closing November 14, 2014 - jdlugo

Netflix API Developers,<p>As Netflix continues to grow internationally, the emphasis of our engineering efforts is to satisfy a growing member base and a growing number of devices.  To better focus our efforts and to align them with the needs of our global member base, we will be retiring the public API program.  Effective on November 14, 2014, public API developers will no longer be able to access Netflix content.  All requests to the public API will return 404 errors.<p>Thank you to for participating in the ecosystem throughout the years.<p>Daniel Jacobson<p>VP of Edge Engineering
======
cnanney
I was disappointed to get that email, I have an API key and am using it for an
ongoing side project of mine.

It seems counter to everything else Netflix engineering promotes with its tech
blog and open source contributions. To be so public and open on one hand, and
then shut down the public API on the other seems strange.

------
jdlugo
Yes, I agree. Frustrating to see the API go away, yet Netflix has a lot of
interesting open-source contributions.

------
themartorana
I hope this doesn't mean the end of Netflix availability reporting on
moreflicks.com...

